# Presque Isle



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Anybody know how the fishing is at Presque? Going to be heading up there in a week just curious if they are in the bay and how the bite has been. Thanks


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i havent heard much since that warm week. have had stiff cold winds up there and a lil snow. some fish in the bay but not in masses.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Check this report out....it is updated every week also.

http://www.goerie.com/article/20120...hwestern-Pennsylvania-fishing-report-April-27


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to www.fisherie.com. See menue on left


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone fished the Bay recently? We're planning to hit it on Friday, looking mainly for smallies, but we'll probably try the western areas for LMB as well. 
I'll post results.

WPM


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Any luck? I am heading that way tomorrow.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Fished it last weekend. Weather wasn't helpful. First say 20-30mph winds. Even the bay was rough. Fishing was slow but we did manage some nice fish. Dropshot and jerkbaits. Good luck


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Just got back.
We fished the Bay from 9:00am to 6:00pm. The forecast had called for waves 1 ft or less, but was changed to 1 to 2s with a brisk west wind. Reality was a steady blow and wall-to-wall whitecaps - very challenging as we took my 14 ftr based on the earlier prediction.
Spent the whole day in warm clothes and rain suits, but otherwise it was a good day. Can't say how the many other boats (lots of them) did, but we had at least some action on almost every drift.
We got 9 smallies, some sheeps and some white bass. All fish came from the humps in 17 to 20 FOW straight out from the Marina Bay outlet on crayfish and minnow patterns (we were fly rodding). 

WPM


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice report, fly roddin in big waters....pretty neat!!
cant wait to get up there this summer and do some off shore bronzebackin :B


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

The wife and I fished today and had a blast. Thank for the update and feedback! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Any details? How are the weeds? Any specific pattern? Heading up the 19th and was just wondering what to expect.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Windy and white caps, sound like a typical day on my hometown water.  Nice bass, I'm heading up there in couple weeks but going into the lagoons or one of the inland waters with the canoe to look for pike (in the lagoons) or bass.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

We caught all of our fish in 3-5 FOW. They are there in numbers, we caught fish on everything from spinners, red-eye shad, tubes, and drop shots.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Can't wait to get up there Saturday! Will post report.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

How was it?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting. It was not as good as I was hoping for, but not terrible. Saw a lot of empty beds on the flats. Seems like most smallies were done spawning and starting to move out. That's not saying we didn't get smallies just not high numbers. If I were heading back up soon I think I would target largemouth. Did find a decent batch of them on the Erie side of the bay. Senko was our best bait.


----------



## wishfishn (Jul 23, 2010)

We fished Fri, Sat, and til noon on Sun. Between 4 of us, we boated about 60 smallies. It was our first trip so we were figuring some things out. We avoided the pack around the monument and fished between 12-18 fow. Most were caught on 3" grub but I caught a few on a husky jerk.
19.5" was the largest but got several 18". Not sure how we measured up to the norm, but we'll be doing this at least once a year.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

We had 2 boats with 2 guys in each. Spent most our time in Misery bay. Had in the 60 fish range with a mix of lm and sm with probably 40 of those being smallies. Our biggest were a couple that might have gone 18 inches. Keep going back! You will eventually hit it when they are "on." Those are the days where you can expect 60 to 80 + fish a day... per boat! I have been fortunate to have 60 to 80 fish days 2 out of the last three trips. That place can be phenomenal!


----------



## wishfishn (Jul 23, 2010)

are the smallmouth still in the bay mid-june?
thinking about a return trip june 9th


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Fish are there thru middle of July. Obviously less as time goes on, but still there. I fished Sunday and Monday, 3 ppl in boat, caught 120 plus smallies in 1.5 days with a 4.5 hour rain out Sunday. Also caught dozen largemouth.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

